# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Avatar et signature...

## Razgriz

Voil j'ai deux petites questions : 
comment change-t-on son avatar (en metre un d'abord...) et comment ajouter une signature  ses messages.

L'avatar j'ai trouv o a se trouve, mais je ne peux pas changer aparement, pourant j'ai 50 messages a devrais marcher normalement...

Par contre pour la signature je trouve pas...

----------


## cchatelain

Essaie le menu "liens rapides - Modifier votre signature"  ::wink::

----------


## Anomaly

Quand tu viens tout juste d'avoir 50 messages, les droits tendus ne sont pas activs tout de suite. Il faut attendre quelques temps afin que la promotion soit prise en compte.  ::):

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

C'tait pas 100 Messages sur l'ancien Forum pour l'avatar  ::?:

----------


## Anomaly

> C'tait pas 100 Messages sur l'ancien Forum pour l'avatar


Mais maintenant, c'est 50 messages... et a avait t annonc lors du changement de forum.

----------


## Maxoo

Ce topic devrait passer en post-it, et expliquer que ce n'est pas tout de suite apres les 50 ...

----------


## lanonyme

Bonjour,




> Ce topic devrait passer en post-it, et expliquer que ce n'est pas tout de suite apres les 50 ...


Oui je pense la mme chose  ::P:  

Et une petite mise a jour de celui-ci  :;):  
[Nouveau] Privilges des "Membres du club

lanonyme

----------


## Maxoo

faudrait virer tout les post apres le premier, et dire a netah de modifier son message.

----------


## Maxoo

Je m'embetait, alors j'ai fait ca ... si ca dit a un modo de changer le contenu du post-it, pour que les nouveaux se gourre pas ...




> Quand vous aurez dpass les *50 messages*, et respect les regles du club, alors vous deviendrez automatiquement membre du club, et vous aurez alors les avantages suivants : 
> 
> Droit de poster dans les forums La taverne prive du Club et Dbats sur le dveloppementDroit d'afficher votre signature et votre AvatarDroit de faire des sondages
> 
> Ce seuil ne doit pas tre franchi une seule fois, il s'agit d'une vrification sur le nombre de vos messages  chaque nouveau sujet cr ou affich.
> 
> Les privilges "*membres du club*" sont donc rservs aux membres *actifs* du club. Pour devenir membre du club notre conseil est d'aider les autres dveloppeurs en rpondant utilement  leurs questions.
> 
> Note important : _Poster sur la taverne ne sert  rien, vu que cela n'augmente pas votre nombre de post (les posts ne sont pas comptabilis), de meme que poster des informations peu pertinentes ou hors sujet est inutile (cela sera aussi dlest)._
> ...


si ca peut aider ...

----------


## Anomaly

Mis  jour, merci  toi.  ::D:

----------

